# just something i saw on TV today.



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Smallville: Velocity showed a what seemed to be an S13 with the S15 front go up in the air, flip around and crash with body parts all over the place. Just wondering if anyone knows who owns that car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck, they stole my car again? damnit, this time theyre going to pay...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> fuck, they stole my car again? damnit, this time theyre going to pay...


Need help?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im sorry  its just so pretty and all.... please dont hurt me


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Kelso said:


> im sorry  its just so pretty and all.... please dont hurt me


Ok i wont grab the chainsaw what bout the belt will that work?


----------

